# Cell-Shading mit Photoshop



## DonHulio (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe hier folgendes aus einer Bleistiftzeichnung gemacht (eingescant und bearbeitet):







jedoch weiss ich net, wie ich schatten mit photoshop machen kann! kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## Michael Och (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

Ich interessiere mich sehr für Zell-Shading, in diesem Styl wurde auch das neue Zelda - the wind waker gemacht, aber dass nur so nebenbei, also Schatten würde ich mit dem Normal Pinsel und einer niedrigen Druckkraft machen. Immer an diesen Stellen, wo halt der Schatten hinfällt. Wenn du das so machen würdest, würde ich genau gleich auch noch Helligkeit hinzufügen, d.h. dort wo die "Sonne" am meisten und besten hinstrahlt.

MfG Michael


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (29. Dezember 2003)

Vielleicht etwas off-topic, aber die korrekte Bezeichnung für das Darstellen einer dreidimensionalen Szene im Comiclook ist "Cel-Shading". Nur um das eventuelle Suchen nach Informationsquellen zu erleichtern.


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. Dezember 2003)

Hier  dazu ein kleines Tut.

Ich hab in google folgendes als Suchbegriff eingegeben: cel shading photoshop

Da gibt es etliche Ergebnisse, viel Spass damit.

Alex


----------



## DonHulio (29. Dezember 2003)

danke erstmal,  aber in den ganzen tuts da wird es net erklärt, da wird nur gesagt, WIE ich es mache aber wo genau ich die Schatten anbringe , sagt keiner was! mir wäre es am liebsten, wenn es jemand hier auf deutsch an diesem pic presentieren würde!


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. Dezember 2003)

Das mit dem Schatten ist eine Sache der Betrachtung. Man muss dafür selber ein Gefühl bekommen ob es stimmig ist. Probiere es doch erst einmal selber und zeig uns dann die Ergebnisse.

Alex


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Dezember 2003)

Alexandergross hat Recht.
Wenn ich dir ein Tipp geben darf DonHulio, guck dir erstmal an einem richtigem 
Gesicht an, wie die Schatten fallen, stell dich z.B. vor ein spiel mit einer 
Beleuchtung von der Seite. Dann skizziere den Schatten auf ein Blatt und übertrage
den auf deine Zeichnung.

Wenn du erstmal ein Gefühl für den Schatten bekommst, kriegst du es "blind" hin.

MfG Jan

PS: DonHulio halte dich bitte an unsere Netiquette, danke.


----------



## Michael Och (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich zeig dir hier mal ganz extrem, wo der Schatten liegen könnte, wenn die Sonneneinstrahlung von oben links wäre.




MfG Michael


----------



## DonHulio (29. Dezember 2003)

vielen dank, genau so habe ich es mir vorgestellt! ich werde es selber mal versuchen! das schwierige ist es ja, zu wissen, wo schatten ist!


könnt ihr das ganze jetzt bewerten:


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DonHulio _
> *könnt ihr das ganze jetzt bewerten:
> *


Les bitte unsere Netiquette und halte dir dran! Verwarnung.

Thema zu, wir sind hier kein Bewertungsforum.


----------

